# newborn with fluid in lungs



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Kid born last evening that I had to pull. I think it's head was back. 

I thought i had helped it get any fluid out of the lungs but this morning it has wet, raspy breathing and a cough.

I assume i should give antibiotics right away? Anything else I should do? I have Tylan 200 on hand as well as Tylan 50.

weight is 9.5 pounds. Was nursing this morning.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

When I was out there she had raspy breathing, my daughter was out there a little while later and said she was coughing. When I went back out after that she sounds fine. Could she have coughed it out? Should I still treat for pneumonia?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Does she have a temp?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

A shot of banamine helps too.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

No temp. I dont have banamine, that's RX, isn't it?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

A bit of childrens benedryl might help.

When I have kids that had a rough birth and might have fluid in their lungs, I take them by their hind legs and spin in a circle. This helps force the fluid from the lungs. Just make sure you are in an open area, like outside with nothing to fall on or hit against.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you use a snot sucker thingy?

Here is a really good thing about fluid in the lungs by Little-Bits-N-Pieces
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f186/turning-kids-upside-down-after-birth-182912/

You don't need to swing the kids or hold them upside down after they are born if they had a normal birth, not distressed or have lungs full of fluid. The only kids I would recommend hold upside down and maybe gently swinging would be breech kids and c-section kids if needed. 
To hold upside down you just hang them by their back legs and hold onto the front of their body as well, so their full weight isn't pulling on their joints. 
So say right hand is holding the back legs, you'd hold place your left hand on their chest floor and hold onto the brisket area with your fingers to support them to hold them upside down. Usually this is all you need to drain the fluid out, sometimes they need to be pat on their ribs to help break the fluid up and get it out.

To swing them you have to support their head and neck the entire time or you risk causing a lot of damage or even killing them by accidentally breaking their neck. You can either hold them by the back legs and grab their head and gently raise them up and bring them down quickly, making an abrupt stop to jolt the fluid out, but making sure you keep the head and neck supported and you don't jolt them. 
Or you can put your arm underneath them so their butt is in the crook or your elbow and you can grab a hold of their head from the underside and use your other hand to keep the kid in place and further support the head and keep them from moving. Same procedure to swing them. Raise them up and swing down quickly with an abrupt stop when they are fully upside down.

But again, I do not recommend swinging them. I have only needed to do that a handful of times. Holding them upside down and patting them is usually sufficient.


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Didn't swing but i hold upside down against me and pat the chest. Used the baby snot thing also. 

She's got some raspy breathing again this evening. Temp was 102.3.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Poor baby, you will have to watch for pneumonia. If you feel antibiotics need to be started then do so.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Tylan 50 at 6 ccs per 25 lbs normally dries the lungs up with one injection. No need to repeat if it dries her up. Her immune system is too new to build any resistance.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

Raspy breathing this morning. I decided to go ahead and give the Tylan 200. Gave 1/2 cc. She seemed a little weak also. I didn't take her temp since I decided to give it to her regardless. Should I continue for 5 days?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh yes. Good luck.


----------

